# ohio river open sat.



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

there will be an open bass tourn. launching from the steubenville marina on sat. the 26th. this will be the first of 8 open tournaments by this group. it's 100&#37; payback for 3 places and big bass. you can pick up scheduals on site. it will be launching at 7 a.m. reg. starts at 6.


----------



## Vmax (Jan 1, 2006)

Is it 7:00 to 3:00 and what is the entry fee?Thanks!


----------



## lurer (Oct 25, 2006)

Is Steubenville far from Tanner's?


----------



## Champion188 Elite (Jan 16, 2007)

Steubenville is about as far from Tanners as you can get.

May fish this if I can find a partner today. Still would like to know what entry fee is?????????? And who/what club is putting it on?

Things have been a little tough on this pool. I fish it alot.


----------



## RodMan (Apr 6, 2004)

I second "things have been a little tough on this pool". Champion 188 I fish it several times a week and you really have to work for your fish this year. I'd be interested in knowing what the results of this tournament were. Anyone???


----------



## Champion188 Elite (Jan 16, 2007)

Rodman

Took a little over 10lb w/5 fish to win.
2nd place was over 9lb.

Two teams turned in a 5 fish limit,great job guys!!!!!!!!I beleive only 5 or 6 boats total had any fish to weigh.
Big bass was 2.89 I beleive.

I personally caught over 20 fish with not ONE that would make 12"


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

I heard it was a mixed bag that won.. so defiently was caught up one of the creeks below steubenville

I was commited to another tournament.. or I defiently would have been there


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

you heard wrong about the mixed bag. nothing but smallies were weighed in. for those of you who would like to fish the other tournaments, the entry fee is $30.i don't have a schedual handy but i will let you know when the next one is.


----------



## Vmax (Jan 1, 2006)

It was a good tourney,with what I'd call a good turnout considering the conditions on the river right now.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

hey v-max. is that you with the hp 200. i think i saw you at highlandtown a few weeks ago and then again at the river tourn. nice boat. tryin' to convince my girlfriend to let me trade my boat in for one.


----------



## Vmax (Jan 1, 2006)

Yeah I've been fishin highlandtown quite a bit this year, due to the high gas prices.Thanks for the compliments on my boat.Didn't know you fished highlandtown much.We usually have a tourney every Wed. night out there.5- 9p.m. for $20 a boat.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

i've been fishing those tourns. the last 2 years. i didn't know if they were still having them. i'll try to make it out there. highlandtown is basically my home lake. i call it the proving grounds. first place i take new equipment, lures, ect. to make sure it works and build confidence. seems like you can always find a bunch of fish on that lake.


B.T.W. the next open will be june 17 from 7-3, also from steub. i'll try to have scheduals there this time. the guy who started this thing will be back to run the rest.


----------

